# TSH levels



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Just curious about how much TSH levels "usually" fluctuate. Here are my results:

October TSH 0.559 (range 0.450-4.5)
January TSH 1.720

I'm on no meds.

Thanks!

Hillary


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Just curious about how much TSH levels "usually" fluctuate. Here are my results:
> 
> October TSH 0.559 (range 0.450-4.5)
> January TSH 1.720
> ...


Hillary; as you probably have guessed, this does vary from person to person and also depends on level of physical activity, diet (eating goitrogens), meds like estrogen, whether or not the person is sick w/ a cold or virus and also antibodies/autoantibodies.

The latter are the biggest culprits in causing a rise in the TSH in the person with autoimmune thyroid disease

That is a pretty big jump though and that would be especially true if the labs were taken the last part of October and the early part of January.

The above is humble opinion, of course.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Very true with what all can affect it. I can say that I'm on no hormone therapy, eat very few goitrogenic foods, exercise 3-4 days a week and consume a low fat diet. This is just yet another question for my Endo! LOL!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Very true with what all can affect it. I can say that I'm on no hormone therapy, eat very few goitrogenic foods, exercise 3-4 days a week and consume a low fat diet. This is just yet another question for my Endo! LOL!!


And I hope you will share the answer.


----------

